# Etroplus Maculatus?



## mezzy (Jun 1, 2006)

Just got hold of 4 of these guys sold to me as Etroplus Maculatus.
Looking on google all i can find about it is orange chromide is a colour morph
Top Left
























The females have a spot and a black belly, will upload pics when i get a chance.
Any ideas what they are, maybe a wild colour form?
Anyone have experiance with etroplus species?
I have read that some are brackish fish and others say freshwater.
Id like to try breeding them and any info would be great :thumb:


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Madagascarean cichlid. Apears to be a Paretroplus species. Possibly Paretroplus maculatus(?).
http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...&tbm=isch&prmd=ivns&ei=XbDMTZDIDMbr0gGWurHbBA


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Definitely one of the Madagascar cichlids, Paretroplus, not sure which one.


----------



## mezzy (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reply i was sold them as wild caught from some place in India but they didnt look right. 
From looking at the pictures bernie [thanks] posted that looks like these guys. 
Now i will have to do some research on these guys. They seem very placid and are about 4 inches.
When i get some pics of the females i will start a topic on them to see if anyone has experience with them.
Thanks again for your help bernie and fogelhund =D>


----------



## mezzy (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok so i have been looking up on Madagascan cichlids to see if i could possibly i.d my fish and i think i have 2 different types 
Etroplus Maculatus [2 of these guys stay together less dominant]




























Etroplus Menarambo [Seem a bit more dominant]




























Couple of group shots





































What do you guys think? If they are the same which sex is which? 
Anyone have any experience with these guys?
I have read they should really be kept in groups,anyone kept just a pair?
Sorry for all the questions, thanks again


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

You got _Paretroplus menarambo_ by accident! Sorry I can not credit such luck. :thumb: 
Nice article here.
http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aq ... rambo.html
For the _Paretroplus maculatus_ article here.
http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aq ... latus.html

I fear you may have to separate these guys to give em a good chance of producing young that folk want.
I hear best kept in goups but with careful vigilant keeping most group breeders can be bred as pairs or rather male plus female that breed together when not trying to kill one another. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## mezzy (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for confirming what i thought :thumb: 
My next worry is how to keep these guys.
Are these fish rare as i have never seen them in any lfs
I thought these guys were going to be Etroplus Maculatus which max out at about 3 1/2".
How big a tank would i need to keep them in pairs? and could i keep them together or should i set 2 tanks up :-? This could end up being more expensive than i would have liked  
From reading up on these 2 species it seems they are endangered in the wild so i would like to do what is best for the welfare of these fish :?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

To be honest I do not know the answer to these questions. (being a Tang guy not a Maddy guy)
You could ask on the BCA forum where there are a few more Local Maddy keepers who could advise you better than me.
Also the cichlid room companion site has folk posting about Maddys a lot.
Hope that is not braking any rules Mods it is a genuine attempt at helping the poster not trying to grab users.  

All the best James


----------



## mezzy (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reply James it seems to be hard finding out much info as these malagay cichlids dont seem to be as popular as other cichlids? :? 
I am gonig to do some more research on them and then decide if i will keep them or look for a breeder /keeper to take them in as they seem so hard to come by


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

No worries mate. Sonia Guinane (and David) is/are the only local malagay cichlid experts I know though they no dought know more in the know. Like Tom Williams the guy who writes on Paretroplus for PFK http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/memberli ... ef42152a7d (AKA damba on other forums).
I am sure she/they would be happy to help.
Do tell her/them I sent you.
http://www.eacichlid.co.uk/showthread.p ... New-member
Yep not many folk keep or breed them in the UK.
All the best James


----------

